# Auto Pilot not available



## Cindys Tesla (5 mo ago)

My autopilot is not functioning. It just says Cruise Control not available. I did a reset but it did nothing. Help.


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Have you
Checked to make sure all the cameras are cleaned and have a clear view?


----------



## Cindys Tesla (5 mo ago)

MissJane said:


> Have you
> Checked to make sure all the cameras are cleaned and have a clear view?


I tried cleaning the cameras but maybe I did not do an adequate job. I will go out and try it again. Thanks.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I was getting that same messasge most of yesterday then evenntually it started working again (well whatever "working" means for FSD-Beta-Beta). No change to cameras, no camera lense cleaning, no reboots.


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Ok, sounds like it’s a software thing. Give it some time. If it doesn’t come back, schedule for Tesla to come take a look.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

My premium connectivity has been wonky all day today, maybe there is SOME minimal check in with the borg ship to activate? Or confirm availability or subscription. ??


----------



## Cindys Tesla (5 mo ago)

Tomorrow I am going to try calibrating the cameras. That seems to have worked for some people. I have a Tesla service appointment on Monday.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

One thing that I think worked for me when this happened was going into the settings and turning the Autopilot options (there are a couple of them; I don't remember the specifics) off and on.

I say I think that's what worked because I tried a couple of things at once, so I'm not entirely sure which one worked.  But I know a reset wasn't enough, and neither was calibrating the camera.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Cindys Tesla said:


> My autopilot is not functioning. It just says Cruise Control not available. I did a reset but it did nothing. Help.


What version of software is your car running?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Unplug any USB devices and wait for the car to go into deep sleep. After that, try and see if Autopilot is available.


----------

